# Repaired computer does not work



## Jo Sigurd (Mar 16, 2008)

I overclocked my computer a few months back, and in the process I melted the mainboard, graphics card and some memory. I sent it to reparation and they replaced the broken parts, tested it and said it worked fine now.

I got the PC yesterday, plugged it in and tried booting it.
It started for a couple of seconds, then turned off. It repeated this a couple of times before it shut down again and stopped completey. It does this everytime I turn it on.

Can there be some sort of power failure? I am using 900W, but it worked fine before all of this, for atleast 5 months.

>Thanks in beforehand, Jo Sigurd.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try it with another power supply


----------

